# Garmin G80



## harpo_72 (Aug 23, 2020)

I bought this because I wanted some club data, a new sat nav and course simulation.
As a sat nav, it’s excellent, information is clear and accurate.
As a launch monitor, it’s okay, the roll factor and total distance stuff is quite close, but ball speed is good and this is the figure plus smash factor that I use. I think it has helped me but remember this isn’t skytrak so don’t get too demanding.
Course simulation, now this is fun, I think it gets you to practice effectively. It is generous with the putts, giving you a birdie inside the 5 yard ring. But it makes you consider your distances and think about and play lots of different shots. I found my self squeezing yardage out and taking yardage off by manipulating my swing speed. I also have my 75% and 50% distances as well. 
The 2 rounds I have played so far have been a 65 , -4 and today a 58 -11 ... so shall we say I was given too many putts! Realistically I would say the putts should be a ring of 2 yards for a birdie, although in today’s simulation I holed 2 eagles 🤣 ... I wish that would happen in reality!!!


----------



## golfbluecustard (Oct 3, 2020)

Was looking at this online today and am really drawn to it, one online review did comment on it not syncing as a launch monitor to your phone to record your individual club yardages, but I'm not fussed about that feature, knowing them myself would be enough

 Appeals that you can play virtual rounds at any of the 40,000 plus courses as well, be great especially before playing new courses to have a couple of virtual rounds first ?it

 On course GPS is a nice feature as my Garmin watch is on its last legs with it strap and battery going ...

 Fully appreciate it's not track man, it doesn't come with its price tag, and won't have ball flight etc... But still appeals to me

 Will look at the competitors again and then hope i can pick up what I decide at a good price 

 GBC


----------



## jmcp (Jan 24, 2021)

Any further update on your Garmin G80 as a launch monitor, have you compared the club head speed with what you get on one of the premium launch monitors ? The reason I ask is that I have been using my son’s recently and again today but I am recording a lot of really fast swing speeds but really low smash factors, even when I have thought I had struck the ball in the middle of the club face.

cheers, John


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 24, 2021)

jmcp said:



			Any further update on your Garmin G80 as a launch monitor, have you compared the club head speed with what you get on one of the premium launch monitors ? The reason I ask is that I have been using my son’s recently and again today but I am recording a lot of really fast swing speeds but really low smash factors, even when I have thought I had struck the ball in the middle of the club face.

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

I have found I have a few doubts about smash as I think there is a slight difference in club head speed. There are a few videos on YouTube comparing against GC quad etc.. the ball speed is the number though, I think that is bang on so I use that. 
If I want distance I just multiply by 1.7 And that gives a relatively accurate carry distance.


----------



## jmcp (Jan 24, 2021)

H’mmm were did you get the 1.7 from ?   I checked it against the ball speeds I recorded today (averaged just over 140) and it works out about just over 240 carry which is pretty close to what I would expect, not sure how the range balls would affect this, if at all.

cheers, John


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 24, 2021)

jmcp said:



			H’mmm were did you get the 1.7 from ?   I checked it against the ball speeds I recorded today (averaged just over 140) and it works out about just over 240 carry which is pretty close to what I would expect, not sure how the range balls would affect this, if at all.

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

I read somewhere about it as a figure and then did a bit of research on my own shots and it was pretty close, I think it goes away a bit with more loft but I need some course time to clear that up. It kind of ignores smash factor because ball speed is king .. so you can have high efficiency low swing speed and the ball speed will still reflect this and vice versa.. so the point is to get the ball speeds consistent of each club.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2021)

I am finding carry down by 10%, but club head speed and ball speed were spot on v flightscope.
I use it to monitor swing speed when I am hitting into a net.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I am finding carry down by 10%, but club head speed and ball speed were spot on v flightscope.
I use it to monitor swing speed when I am hitting into a net.
		
Click to expand...

Is this your G80 is down on these distances? If so yes this a common discrepancy on the warm up function. If you go to play a virtual round you will see a difference.. it says carry and roll but I set to carry with minimum roll. 
If you want distances just use the ball speed and see if the 1.7 multiplyer works for you.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah, I only ever use the warm up function. I will try the 1.7 thing next time I have a hit. I did try the virtual course thingy once, but it didn't really grab me. Many be I need to try it again.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 26, 2021)

I know it isn’t as good as playing the course but I found it interesting from a training perspective and also course planning.. so I could force myself to have the same 2nd shot on as many consecutive holes ... which upped my birdie trawl. I worked out the target is actually to shoot 33 round my course so that’s holing every 2nd shot and tee shot on the par 3s ... sadly my best is 57 -13, so a long way to go


----------



## jmcp (Jan 26, 2021)

I was at a driving range this evening testing out a new shaft and I uncovered the reason why I am sometimes recording ridiculously high swing speeds and it is when I have the G80 set up approx 10 inches in front and to the side of my ball, I will record club head speeds 8-10mph (114mph, I wish lol) more than if I have it 10inches straight behind the ball, not sure if I have explained that very well but ,depending on what bay I am in,  the layout can affect where I set it up. Although the club head speeds change depending on where I place the G80, the ball speeds don’t seem to get affected but I will try and make sure it is directly behind the ball from now on as that is giving me the club head speeds that I was anticipating.

Also, the range was freezing tonight and visibility was terrible, could see a maximum of 70 yards, the range balls were wet and icy so I thought I would try some well used balls of my own to see if there would be any effect on ball speed and there was, approx 5mph more when hitting The driver.

All in all, I am very impressed with this little launch monitor, I hit just over 170 balls tonight and the G80 kept my interest levels up the whole time.

 cheers, John


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 27, 2021)

The club speed will vary more than the ball, because it’s the component your accelerating to impact. The ball will accelerate from rest but the system probably accounts for this or it’s so fast that the error is so small. 
I put my G80 90 degrees to my swing plane, and 6-8” (13-19cms ) away, it may not be dead centre of the device but within the width of the device. The device tells you how it should be set up, so have a quick look at that and then see what your results are.


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2021)

Is it worth the money as I’ve just had an email for this on offer for 399 with a dozen prov1’s and a putting mat


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			Is it worth the money as I’ve just had an email for this on offer for 399 with a dozen prov1’s and a putting mat
		
Click to expand...

That is a good question. It depends how much you would use it really. How much you practice, how much you use a net, (you can use it at the range, but not sure what benefit it would be), if you are working on swing speed, etc.

To me, one of the major failings of this device is the lack of launch angle. It would be nice to know, and it must measure it, it just won't tell you.

I use it as a GPS mainly, but if I use my practice net in the garage, I use the G80 to measure swing speed, as I get lazy, and let it drop.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 30, 2021)

It seems like a reasonable price, like all things it’s what you want to get from it. As a sat nav it’s good, so if that’s what you need and you use one already then it is 50% justified.
The launch monitor and virtual golf rounds keep me interested and I got a benefit last summer when the course opened I shot some good scores and saw some handicap reduction. But I also used the acustrike mat as well ... 

It’s up to you if you will use it though


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2021)

The acustrike mat does sound appealing.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 30, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			It seems like a reasonable price, like all things it’s what you want to get from it. As a sat nav it’s good, so if that’s what you need and you use one already then it is 50% justified.
The launch monitor and virtual golf rounds keep me interested and I got a benefit last summer when the course opened I shot some good scores and saw some handicap reduction. But I also used the acustrike mat as well ... 

It’s up to you if you will use it though
		
Click to expand...

How are you finding the mat please mate?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Midnight said:



			How are you finding the mat please mate?
		
Click to expand...

I use the mat without a ball, and as part of my pre round warm up routine. So I just peg it down take a fe warm up swings and see how or where I am striking. When I feel comfortable I then hit a couple of balls. I move up to a longer iron, my theory is if I am hitting 5 irons okay everything with more loft is okay. If the strike starts to creep I move back to the mat and reset. Honestly for me it stops any frustration and gets me set quickly. It’s also I think the bit that has helped my scoring and stopped me practicing faults in, so yes I actually really rate the mat.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

I have read elsewhere that it wears really quickly when you hit balls off it, which I would want to do. Still undecided as it isn't cheap.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I have read elsewhere that it wears really quickly when you hit balls off it, which I would want to do. Still undecided as it isn't cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think it would, the key marker is the ball the other lines are okay but are just indicative, so I might re apply some paint where the ball is When that disappears


----------

